# Range Finders?



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

So we went out to a pretty heavily hunted grassland lookin for prairie dogs and decided to do a stand at sunset. I noticed there were already calves on the ground at a couple of the ranches out there and decided to do a calf distress on the foxpro. After about 15 minutes a big coyote showed itself on a ridge 400-500 yds away. I had my .223 and there was a pretty heavy crosswind so I didn't take the shot and get the coyote any smarter than it already was. I've got a 257 weatherby and the 115g has a bc of .453 with that rifle I could reach out to that distance even in the wind. The thing is at those distances the true distance really matters and I was wondering if any of you long range guys have recommendations on range finders? Thanks


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Leica


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know a guy that is pretty happy with his Leupold.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a Leuppold...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

leuppold for me also

had a nikon and didnt care for all the black spots that were in the lenses

so i took it back and upgraded,never been happier


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

These are pricey but they are sweet.

http://www.eurooptic.com/leica-geovid-range-finding-binoculars.aspx


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Leica if I was to purchase one.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a Leica and love it. Friends of mine have Leupolds with all the angle gadgets and options. They all complain that they are too complicated. Don't get me wrong I like Leupold glass, but stray when it comes to rangefinders. Once had a Bushnell, worked ok for about 4 years, then it got picky on me and would not give ranges under 100 yards or over 400.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I had a Leica 1200 and didn't care for it at all. I have a Bushnell that I use for bow hunting and golf and a Leupold that I use with the rifle. It's not the end all but it's decent.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

SHampton yes those are sweet! I saw this on sniperhide forum: http://precisionrifleblog.com/2013/12/03/rangefinder-binoculars-reviews-field-tests-overall-results-summary/

more realistically for me I'm thinking leupold, or nikon. I also definitely need to practice at longer ranges, so next time that coyote is way out there.....


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Fred,

I have a Leica 1200 and it gives me ranges up to 1500-1600 yards. It's simple one button push or scan mode if you hold it down. What's not to like? I have no experience with the Nikons. Frankly, there are a number of good products out there, I suppose it's like arguing Remington or Ruger.

I submit this with respect to the fact that you have brought the sport of archery to the modern common man.

RS


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

actually it wasnt fred bear that brought archery to the modern common man

that would be guys like pope and young,glen st.charles(i have an arrow autographed by him,and made by his daughter)

fred bear just made some of the best archery gear gear for its time(well most of which he had hired others to design it)

he was also a film producer,world traveler,and contributing writer for outdoor life and archery magazine and a tv host..but he was also one of the pioneers of modern archery.

sorry for the high jack


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't afford a LEICA , so I bought a Bushnell 1200 /ARC .. Great for bowhunting and ranges anything I will ever shoot, out to 600 yds on dogs and deer and 800+ on something shiny like a grain bin or sign .


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got the same one C2C.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

SGB,

Well said, I did want to give him some credit though. There certainly were other "greats" before him.

...Negotiations were successful. Hostages are being released...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a Bushnell Arc 1300 which gives distances to 900 yards in most conditions. It has the automatic angle compensation (or whatever it's called) and quite a few other useable options including bullet drop compensation. It also has the one-button scan mode.

Since I'm not a whiz with techno gadgets, I was pleasantly surprised by the easy-to-follow printed instructions - in English, no less. Much improved optics over older models and small enough to fit in my breast shirt pocket. Once you get it set up for the mode you want, there's no need to keep fiddling with it, other than the brightness settings on the LED screen.

I think they cost about $400, or so. Bushnell has impressed me with some of its newer lines and from what I've seen, they are on par with some more costly optics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> I had a Leica 1200 and didn't care for it at all. I have a Bushnell that I use for bow hunting and golf and a Leupold that I use with the rifle. It's not the end all but it's decent.


Fred - rangefinder for golf !! Last time I golfed I never hit the ball far enough to use one of them HA !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

That calf call worked pretty darn good...huh?


----------



## PRAIRIE DOG MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks, Guys. Thanks for quick response. We have a new CABELAS here in Louisville

but I stopped by when the main RF man was taking a lunch break. Will try them again.

We also have a Dicks and across the river we have a BASS PRO ....

And my new NATCHEZ catalog has a nice variety.


----------

